# SOS wish list



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,
There are things in life one should not be ashamed to beg for and my shelter is one of them. As we have about 180 cats, kitten season and no government help, we have decide to launch a campaign "SOS HELP OUR SHELTER" for a week.
We have written a wish list of all the things we need and since Zooplus reaches us here in Spain, anyone willing to help and place an order to be delivered in the shelter, can do so. The wish list is:
-wet food (adult and kitten)
-Dry food
-Kitten formula
-snacks and treats
-deworming and defleaing treatmnents
-cat beds
-Litter boxes
-Litter scoops
-water fountains
-wooden sheds
-cat toys
-Ear and eye care
-Scratching post

Now I know times are hard and there are many needy animals everywhere but I have to try 
Anyone interested in helping us should please pm me for a delivery address.
Orders can be placed at www.zooplus.es ( it is cheaper than the UK site)
Asociación Protectora De Animales LARA


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone that wants to buy something from zooplus if we could all get together that way we would only have to pay for one delivery.
I wonder if Zooplus could organise this?

Or the ones that would like to donate to your charity do so by Paypal?? Then you can buy what you want.

I am willing to participate but at the moment it's only £20

Good luck and I hope you get loads of Help:thumbup:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much. 20 pounds is a lot. Coming together is a good thing. I´m going to send Fromm zooplus too, if you want to join me. I would like for the purchases to be made and sent as it raises hope


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

merlin12 said:


> Thanks so much. 20 pounds is a lot. Coming together is a good thing. I´m going to send Fromm zooplus too, if you want to join me. I would like for the purchases to be made and sent as it raises hope


How do I join you?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I can send you my paypal (pm) and then send you the zooplus invoice so you can see what we bought and sent. Thank you so muc, makes me really happy to see your response.

Anyone else want t join, will do it during this week till wednesday


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Jill, SOS week will be on till next week wednesday. Some of our inmates


----------



## Poppycat (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Merlin

I know you don't run the shelter and are here only as a volunteer, so this is not directed at you personally. However as I've never heard from the shelter themselves, could you please pass on the message that if somebody makes a donation to them, whether large or small ACKNOWLEDGE IT. It makes the world of difference just knowing that they did / did not receive the donation and sways future decisions on whether to donate or not. For me it's not about being thanked, but for others it would be. 

I have a Paypal receipt that shows funds were sent, but nothing from the rescue to say they were received.

If other rescues are reading this, please also take note and acknowledge and engage with your supporters. You will more than likely generate further donations by doing so.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Poppycat said:


> Hi Merlin
> 
> I know you don't run the shelter and are here only as a volunteer, so this is not directed at you personally. However as I've never heard from the shelter themselves, could you please pass on the message that if somebody makes a donation to them, whether large or small ACKNOWLEDGE IT. It makes the world of difference just knowing that they did / did not receive the donation and sways future decisions on whether to donate or not. For me it's not about being thanked, but for others it would be.
> 
> ...


I did get an email from them when I made a paypal donation, I assume they do it with everyone but then as volunteers are the ones who do everything it might have been an overlook. If you want to pm me your email I´ll forward it to them so they can write you directly.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Poppycat said:


> Hi Merlin
> 
> I know you don't run the shelter and are here only as a volunteer, so this is not directed at you personally. However as I've never heard from the shelter themselves, could you please pass on the message that if somebody makes a donation to them, whether large or small ACKNOWLEDGE IT. It makes the world of difference just knowing that they did / did not receive the donation and sways future decisions on whether to donate or not. For me it's not about being thanked, but for others it would be.
> 
> ...


I think this is a good point , i am more than willing to make donations and have done so .... just a thank you is all we ask  ... i understand sometimes it's hard to keep track .... so please be vigilante as to what goes in , where and when and by whom


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When i recieve donations i put a thread up to say thankyou to everybody, sadly i cant personally say thankyou as when amazon or zooplus send the donation i dont have any details of who has donated.
People do pm me though with what they have donated and then i can thank them personally for their kind and generous donations for the rescue cats. xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

True, it must have been an oversight as in my case they always get back to me. Also as I know them and go there I know it´s different for me than for someone that has never had contact with them. I do know that as they don´t speak english it is sometimes a problem but the right thing to do is to thank everyone. I will let them know of your complaint. I suggested the zooplus donations directly as I felt it was an easy way to help out with basic needs but definitely those who donate through me will be shown what was bought with the invoice and also pics taken on arrival. I like everything crystal clear.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Poppycat said:


> Hi Merlin
> 
> I know you don't run the shelter and are here only as a volunteer, so this is not directed at you personally. However as I've never heard from the shelter themselves, could you please pass on the message that if somebody makes a donation to them, whether large or small ACKNOWLEDGE IT. It makes the world of difference just knowing that they did / did not receive the donation and sways future decisions on whether to donate or not. For me it's not about being thanked, but for others it would be.
> 
> ...


I have just chatted with the founder of the shelter and she doesn´t understand why you didn´t get an email. She says that if you are kind enough to write her she would love to atleast offer an explanation.

[email protected]

cheers


----------



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

Once more I've to thank Merlin her support to the cats from Lara shelter. They really needs help and people like her : ).

Reading the opinions, I think that perhaps it could be a good idea, (when there is a campaign of calling for help), posting in facebook the amount recieved updated (with a counter or something like that), photos with the zooplus's package when is recieved, and how the cats are enjoying it... all we need to see the good things that are possible to get when people join for a common reason.

Your support in this campaign is very important for Lara shelter. That support helps a proyect that cares for beings that can't protect themselves. Thank you very much for your help, little or big, everything adds.
"Without you it would be impossible. With you we can be unstoppable"

Again, ¡¡¡thank you very much!!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I received a 'thank you' email the same day I sent a donation. So Im sure this was a genuine oversight.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Well, I received a 'thank you' email the same day I sent a donation. So Im sure this was a genuine oversight.


It was, it was.


----------

